# Einfärben der Tastatur



## Pete_Random (29. Juni 2007)

Hallihallo,
Ich wusste nicht genau wo das hier hingehört, aber da Tastatur ja im Prinzip Hardware, in einer Art und Weise, ist, habe ich es einmal hier hin gestellt.

Also es geht darum, dass ich die Tasten meiner Tastatur gerne einfärben würde.
Falls es nicht klappt ist es nicht schlimm es ist eine alte Medion Tasta die rumliegt.

Auf die Idee kam ich durch das hier:
Das Keyboard II

Nun frag ich mich halt, wie ich das mache.
Immerhin sollen die Tasten danach ja nicht klebrig sein und sie sollten auch noch wieder in die Tasta reinpassen und funktionieren.

Vl. eine Art Lackspray oder so.. ich hab ja keine Ahnung....
Es soll auch kein Muster oder ähnliches sein, einfach bloß einfärbig drüber.

Wäre nett wenn jemand mir antworten könnte.

mfg Pete


----------



## Michael Engel (29. Juni 2007)

Wichtig ist wohl das du es vorher auseinander nimmst, und die druckemfänger ausbaust (achtung viele Tastaturen haben eine Metallplatte drin die gern die Druckempfinde Folie zerstört wenn man nicht vorsichtig ist, ist mir auch schon passier *-*)

Dannach würde ich sie mit spraylack einsprühen. Wichtig ist das du die tasten nicht unten lässt, also entweder rumdrehen oder sie wieder auf die "nibbel-matte" legen. Sonst kleben sie dir Fest.

Gemacht habe ich es noch nicht, aber so müsste es funktionieren. Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner tastatur. Mein gehäuse hatte ich vor einigen jahren umlackiert, und das hat es auch ohne Klebrig zu werdne überstanden. Lass es auf jeden fall gut trocknen.

Wenn du sie komplett in einer Farbe haben willst könntest du die Tasten sicherlich auch rausnehmen, aber muster wirst du dann eher schwer draufbekomen *denk*

Wenn die Tastatur vorher schon in gebrauch war, wirst du sie VOR dem Lackieren mit fett-löser nochmal gründlich abschrubben müssen, weil sonst die Farbe sicherlich nicht gut hebt. Generell hmm vielleicht mit feinem schmiergelpapier anrauhen. Und wie bei jeder Farbauftragung.. Mach lieber 2 - 3 mal farbe drauf und immer ganz wenig als einmal zuviel. Nach dem ersten anstrich muss es nicht unbedingt deckend sein.


----------



## Pete_Random (29. Juni 2007)

engelb hat gesagt.:


> Dannach würde ich sie mit spraylack einsprühen. Wichtig ist das du die tasten nicht unten lässt, also entweder rumdrehen oder sie wieder auf die "nibbel-matte" legen. Sonst kleben sie dir Fest.




Ok.. also die Lackspray Idee war garnicht so schlecht von mir 

Aber was hast du mit dem Satz gemeint?
"Nibbel-Matte"?

Sry, hab noch nie eine Tastatur auseinander genommen ^^


----------



## Michael Engel (29. Juni 2007)

Die meisten billigen Tastaturen haben unter jeder Tastatur so einen schwarzen "nibbel" kA kanns nich näher beschreiben aber so ehen die aus xD die mit einander verbunden sind

Das beste Bild das ich auf die Schnelle gefunden hab war dies hier:  (hier nur druchsichtig ^^) http://www.zisch.ch/boxalino/files/BXMediaOne116280file.jpg

Aber wie gesagt ich habe es selbst noch nie gemacht aber wenn man vorsichtig ist sollte es durchaus gehen.


----------



## michaelwengert (29. Juni 2007)

Also meine teure Logitech Tatstatur hat das nibbel-Teil auch drunter...


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Juni 2007)

Naja. diese Nippelmatten werden von jedem Hersteller verwendet.  im Prinzip ist ja jede Tastatur Made in China. am Ende gibts in China nur ein großes Werk, das _alle_ Tastaturen zusammen setzt und an die verschiedenen Hersteller liefert XD
Ne ne. Spaß beiseite.jedenfalls solltest du die Tasten abbauen und dann lackieren.
Übrigens ist die von dir gezeigte Tastatur nicht so teuer, weil sie keine Buchstaben hat sondern, weil sie eben keine Nippelmatte hat sondern hochwertige mechanische Kontakte von Cherry.

P.S.: evtl. fragst du mal bei deinem Tastaturhersteller, ob er dir gegen Entgeld nen Satz Blanko-Tasten schickt.


----------



## Michael Engel (2. Juli 2007)

BenQ stellt auch besondere Federungen wie in Notebooks her, zum Tastaturenpreis von 12 Euro das Stück ,) (absoluter Geheimtipp)

Ich kann bei mir die Tasten nicht abmachen ohne sie mit Fummelarbeit wieder dran zu bekommen xD
Dafür ist alles schön verschraubt und ich finde ziemlich gut verarbeitet.


----------

